# AoS: Shadespire



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This got a mention elsewhere in another thread, but considering the news coming from Adepticon, it deserves it's own thread. Some impressive minis, including the first female Stormcast Eternal.








​


> Warhammer Underworlds is a new tactical arena combat game on its way later this year. This is a system designed for balanced, small-scale tactical games, that can be played quickly and easily by anyone, but which even experienced players will find challenging to master. The game rules are designed with competitive play in mind; matches can be played in under 45 minutes, on a smaller surface than our larger-scale games, and will be ideal for club or tournament play. And not only that, we’ll be fully supporting an organised play system for this game, right from day one.
> 
> While the format of the game is a big departure from the game of Warhammer Age of Sigmar, Warhammer Underworlds: Shadespire is still firmly set in the Mortal Realms. The game is set in the Shadespire – an ancient and damned city, cursed by the Lord of Undeath to eternally sit in limbo between the realms of Light and Shadow – a haunted metropolis of mirrors, unquiet spirits and ever-shifting chambers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

This I'm kind of looking forward to. The more I see of it, the more interest I'm getting for it.
I hadn't even noticed one of the Stormcast was a woman. Neat. Sigmar doesn't have the no girls clause that the Emperor has. Malcador probably psychically projected himself to Sigmar and explained his reasoning to have female primarchs to Sigi. 
That aside, I really like the Khorne guys. They look pretty dynamic.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

Roganzar said:


> Neat. Sigmar doesn't have the no girls clause that the Emperor has. Malcador probably psychically projected himself to Sigmar and explained his reasoning to have female primarchs to Sigi.


There's a whole army of sisters of battle and female assassins???:angry:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Trump said:


> There's a whole army of sisters of battle and female assassins???:angry:


Yet there are no female space marines, which I'm fairly sure is what Roganzar was getting at.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yet there are no female space marines, which I'm fairly sure is what Roganzar was getting at.


They have completely different biological implants to serve as war women for the empire and while in a sister of battle dreadnaught they receive no anaesthetics.:ireful2:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Trump said:


> They have completely different biological implants to serve as war women for the empire and while in a sister of battle dreadnaught they receive no anaesthetics.:ireful2:


First up, enough with the angry emojis. We're not really into that kind of attitude around here. 

Sencondly, learn to recognise irony. We all recognise the difference between the magic of AoS and the pseudo science of 40k.

Finally, there are no such thing as SoB dreadnoughts. Maybe you mean penitent engines? A completely different thing to a dreadnought.


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2017)

Khorne's Fist said:


> First up, enough with the angry emojis. We're not really into that kind of attitude around here.


swivel :angry:



Khorne's Fist said:


> Sencondly, learn to recognise irony. We all recognise the difference between the magic of AoS and the pseudo science of 40k.


'pseudo'? the only thing that's 'pseudo' is your fake news buddy:ireful2:



Khorne's Fist said:


> Finally, there are no such thing as SoB dreadnoughts. Maybe you mean penitent engines? A completely different thing to a dreadnought.


We've all seen the sisters of battle dreadnaughts, there's no question about sisters of battle dreadnaughts, particularly in a place like Sweden, Sweden, really Sweden?:ireful2:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok wow!!
I just wanted to make a little bit of snarky joking about the lack of female space marines, of which, I think would be super badass. I didn't think that the septic dregs of Papa Nurgle's more pathetic diseases would rear an ugly head from it. 
I will now apply the proper holy oils to the core cogitators of the Heresy Online's holy machine spirit and recite the rites of Seperation from Vexationes in order to clean this scrapcode.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Honestly, I look at this and wish that Fantasy Flight Games was still doing the games for GW.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've never been a fan of undead armies in any system, but these new minis look fantastic.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I need that female Stormcast! The other two are nice as well, but this has me hoping that GW will release a kit of female Cast figures to add to established squads.


LotN


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Is this some kind of replacement for Mordheim ? As Armageddon is for Necromunda ? I really like that undead minis but I wish it was more like multi-part kits with more choices to create more customized warband.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really thought we'd hear more about this before now, but this popped up on YouTube.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

GW are dropping huge previews at the Noa Open.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

So the Ironskull's Boys are 'Ardboyz who evolved into Brutes? Hard to tell sometimes, especially with that last image, but I think they do look really great. Love the fur cloak on that one Ironskull. Already have some Ironjawz models, so this would be right up my alley :smile2:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*The Factions of Shadespire: Shattered Reflections*​

Breaking news from Shadespire today.

Literally. We have a great new piece of art to show you, depicting some of the warring factions within the city reflected in a fractured mirror, including a few new surprises…

The city of Shadespire draws treasure hunters from near and far in search of Shadeglass, while many more simply find themselves trapped in its haunted labyrinths by pure misfortune.








As well as the Stormcast Eternals, who hunt Shadeglass as a means to surviving their Reforging with their memories and personality intact, and the Khorne Bloodbound who are, understandably, overjoyed by a city where they can shed blood for eternity, Shadespire is fought over by many types of warbands. Two of these we’ve seen already in the form of the brutal Orruks and the undying Deathrattle of the Sepulchral Guard.

While the four grand alliances are already represented, that certainly isn’t everyone; here’s a sneak peek through the Shadeglass at who else we might expect to meet in the eternal arenas of the Shadespire.








Warhammer Underworlds: Shadespire will be released next month.

Even before the release, the first official events hosting this new game have already been announced.

For those of you in the UK, the Blood & Glory gaming weekend in Derby this November will play host to Shadespire gaming, alongside it’s Warhammer 40,000 and Warhammer Age of Sigmar tournaments.

If you’re on the other side of the pond, the Las Vegas Open in January will be hosting what will likely be the first major Shadespire event in the US.

We’ll have news on the exact event packs for both of these events very soon, so stay posted…

With Shadespire in stores in October though, you won’t have to wait long, wherever you are, before you can play in your local area.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This has gone up for preorder. While I have been excited about some of GWs boxed game releases in recent times like DW: Overkill and BoP, it has been more about the minis contained than the game itself. However, I'm actually looking forward to giving this a shot. I thought k I will pick up the undead box. It's the first time I've really like the look of skeleton minis. 

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/searchResults?N=647457687+3206404541

It even has its own dedicated website. 

https://warhammerunderworlds.com/?u...il&utm_term=0_b7419bbbdd-1a44eec71d-117036893


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

We’re happy to officially announce that you won’t have long to wait before you can get your hands on the next two expansions for Shadespire. You can expect two new warbands, alongside a range of new cards that every faction can use, in the first quarter next year. In addition to these, we’ll be supporting the game competitively more than any other before. We’ve revealed how the Grand Clash works, but Shadespire will also make for a great competitive game on a local level, too.

Your local gaming store will be able to subscribe to two organised play packs, each full of prizes to reward the best players in your area, on both a monthly or a quarterly basis. These range from practical essentials every Shadespire player is going to want, like acrylic activation markers and the rather splendid looking Shadespire deck box, to trophies like Fighter and Ploy cards with alternative art – with these, you’ll be able to show your prowess wherever you take your deck. If you want your chance to win any of these prizes, encourage your local gaming store to subscribe to the Shadespire prize packs.

The latest expansions for Shadespire are here! With the Core Set now on shelves, players across the world have already been building decks and battling it out in the Mirrored City for a week now, and thanks to the Sepulchral Guard and Ironskull’s Boyz sets, they’ll soon be able to do so with two new warbands and 120 new cards.

The Sepulchral Guard are perhaps Shadespire’s most anticipated warband, and it’s not hard to see why. For starters, these guys are the first new Death models to grace the Mortal Realms, and they even have a free warscroll available if you fancy adding them to your Death army in Warhammer Age of Sigmar games.

In Shadespire, the Sepulchral Guard are one of the most unusual warbands, with the ability to resurrect fighters mid-battle, and the come with 29 unique cards in the set specifically designed to fit the warband. Even if you won’t be using the Sepulchral Guard as your main warband, you’ll want to pick up this set for the 31 new objectives, ploys and upgrades from the set that are usable by any warband, offering you unusual and powerful options when constructing your deck.


















- 7 Easy To Build, bone-coloured plastic Skeleton miniatures: 3 Petitioners, The Champion, The Harvester, The Prince of Dust and The Sepulchral Warden;
- 60 unique cards for use in games of Warhammer Underworlds: Shadespire, broken down as follows:
- 9 objective cards for the Sepulchral Guard;
- 10 upgrade cards for the Sepulchral Guard;
- 10 ploys for the Sepulchral Guard;
- 11 universal objectives, for use with any Warhammer Underworlds warband;
- 10 universal upgrades, for use with any Warhammer Underworlds warband;
- 10 universal ploys, for use with any Warhammer Underworlds warband.

If you’re looking to spread Destruction in Shadespire, rather than serve Death, then look no further than Ironskull’s Boyz. This warband is built around all-out offense, sporting four incredibly durable fighters and arguable the most powerful leader in the game – Gurzag Ironskull himself. Like the Sepulchral Guard, this set includes 29 cards specific to the warband and 31 universal cards that can be used to spice up any deck. 


















- 4 Easy To Build, green-coloured plastic Orruk miniatures: Basha, Hakka, Bonekutta and Gurzag Ironskull;
- 60 unique cards for use in games of Warhammer Underworlds: Shadespire, broken down as follows:
- 9 objective cards for Ironskull’s Boyz;
- 10 upgrade cards for Ironskull’s Boyz;
- 10 ploys for Ironskull’s Boyz;
- 11 universal objectives, for use with any Warhammer Underworlds warband;
- 10 universal upgrades, for use with any Warhammer Underworlds warband;
- 10 universal ploys, for use with any Warhammer Underworlds warband.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Is there any lore, background for warbands etc ? I will soon be buying Sepulchral guard for conversion project and I want some lore to work with.


----------

